# Increase odds of twins?



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

I dont know if this is taboo to discuss, but I was wondering if there was a way to increase odds of having twins? I know it sounds silly, but dh and I always thought we'd have twins. Multiple psychics have told us separately that we will have twins, and with my daughter I had vanishing twin syndrome. So, I dont know if that is what they were referring to.

Anyway, I looked into it, and it looks like a diet high in growth-hormone filled dairy and meat might help, but that is disgusting and we only eat organic. Aparently yams have a chemical that may induce hyperovulation. Any other ideas? Obviously it doesnt matter all that much, but it would be fun to play around with it.

TIA!


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

I believe if you have twins that are meant to be a part of your family, they will come to you.

I wouldn't mess around with herbs, because if you do not know what you are doing, some of them can cause harm when used inappropriately. If you are working with a knowledgeable herbalist, who is familiar with your history and can recommend herbs for your situation, go for it, but I wouldn't just start chugging herbs without a LOT of research and caution. Wild Yam for example is used by some as a contraceptive. I wouldn't use it as a fertility aid without careful consideration and consultation with a qualified herbalist.

When you really look into it, the ability to become pregnant, stay pregnant, and carry a healthy infant to full term is nothing to take for granted. Sure, it's fun to dream about twins, etc. but your best bet is to just work to get yourself as healthy as you can, and increase your odds of adding a healthy full-term baby into your family.

If you are indeed meant to parent twins, then it will work out. But don't over-focus on that. I'd LOVE to have twins, but life has taught me to be thankful for what I have, because you can't know whether your whole world may come crashing down next year, next month, or tomorrow.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I haven't run across any thing you can do..."risk factors" for twins include being an older mom, and having lots of kids (later pregnancies have a higher rate of twins), and possibly, having a personal or family history. None of those are really things you can do.

If you have nicely planned intercourse, you can try to make sure that if you had two eggs drop, they'd both get fertilized and implant.

Not really into psychics - I think they're a scam, but I do think that there are many interpretations of twins other than the literal interpretation.


----------



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I dont plan to put myself, my health, or my fertility at risk to try to increase my chances. I just was wondering if anyone had thought of this before...I thought it would be interesting to see what responses people had. I do not take lightly the ability to have children, even one, it is a gift from god to be able to conceive and carry a child to term. I have many friends that are struggling with conceiving just one, so I understand that. Just figured it was some food for thought. Didnt mean to offend anyone.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

I think the circumstances w/ your daughter were what the psychics saw. I have heard that your first month off birth control pills increases your rate b/c your body is getting back to using its own resources and you might ovulate twice or release more than one egg at a time or something.

I wouldn't mess with trying to have twins. If it happens, it happens. If it doesn't, that's ok too.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm not offended, but you mentioned some specific herbs in your OP, and I didn't want to just leave that out there without adding cautionary info. Some people seem to think you can just walk into an herb store and buy some herbal capsules, and that's all there is to it... I'm sure you don't, but this is a public board that comes up on google searches, KWIM?


----------



## prayingfor2 (Jul 16, 2007)

I believe if you have twins that are meant to be a part of your family, they will come to you.







:


----------



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KittyKat* 
I'm not offended, but you mentioned some specific herbs in your OP, and I didn't want to just leave that out there without adding cautionary info. Some people seem to think you can just walk into an herb store and buy some herbal capsules, and that's all there is to it... I'm sure you don't, but this is a public board that comes up on google searches, KWIM?









Definately! Herbs are like medication, you definately need to be cautious. I just figured if anyone would know if there is anyting that could possibly increase odds, it would be you ladies here, since you are all so knowlegable. But, I guess only g-d can make that call, though!!


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

Jeanine, I was very interested by this thread, because I, too, would LOVE to have twins. I haven't seen any psychics, but my palm seems to think I'll have a set! I don't put a HUGE amount of faith in palm reading, but since a CRAZY phenomenon that I have seen on my palm, I'm starting to think a little bit more about it!










I don't have any "tips" for you, but if you're TTC'ing, I'll try to send some "twin dust" your way!


----------



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

Lifescholar,
What has happened when youve had your palm read? Have you been told you will have twins also? That is pretty interesting, Id love to see how this all pans out in the end! And Id love to hear of your crazy phenomenon.


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm donning my flame-proof suit here...

My twins were a result of taking clomid (not a method I recommend unless you really need it) but I did want to chime in because I think there are alot of people who really romanticize having twins. Spend some time on the Parenting Multiples board. You might begin to feel differently. Don't get me wrong, I adore my twins, but I would really have preferred them one at a time. Pregnancy, birth, nursing and practicing AP can be a really hard road with multiples.

I'm sorry to be a downer, but it's sometimes hard to hear people talk about how cool it would be to have twins. There are wonderful things about it, but it is not something to be taken lightly.

That said, I don't think there's much you can do anyway (short of fertility drugs). As others have said, if it's meant to be it will happen.


----------



## marlee (Aug 29, 2005)

I find this thread a nice balance for what I am working through right now. I am not able to have children without ART (assisted reproducive technology). We are going for another cycle at the end of this month. If I had a choice I would choose one healthy pregnancy and baby for some of the reasons mentioned above. If I had a choice I would choose twins over no pregnancy. I do have a choice of how many embroy's to transfer and I will choose two again, as I did last time, but not three. I am trying to become more open to having twins and seeing the unbelievable joy in that as we are definately in the higher risk group to having multiples and I want them to feel loved and welcomed at the beginning. My pregnancy with dd had medical complications as well as the birth for myself and dd. I just pray for a healthy pregnancy and baby or babies. And at the end of the day I take comfort in the belief that if twins are meant to come to us they will. Maybe that is why we have journeyed down the rough roads to parenthood and increasing our family. Only time will tell. Just some of my thoughts.


----------

